
Schrödinger's Cat with 20 Qubits - rbanffy
https://www.fz-juelich.de/SharedDocs/Pressemitteilungen/UK/EN/2019/2019-08-13-schroedingers_cat_with_20_qubits.html
======
Yajirobe
> it is not clear whether the cat is dead or alive. It would be both at the
> same time until an experimenter takes a look. A single state would only be
> obtained starting from the time of this observation.

> Qubits, which have several states simultaneously due to the superposition
> principle, can store and process several values in parallel in one step.

~~~
b_tterc_p
This is a popular science and not very accurate version of how qubits work,
no?

~~~
v4dok
Can you give a bit more info on that? What is not accurate?

~~~
abdullahkhalids
Let's take the first quote which is talking about superposition. From an
information theoretic perspective, superposition is not different from a
classical statistical model. A weather model can be in the state (20% chance
of rain tomorrow, 80% dry). Its when you measure or observe the weather
tomorrow you will see either rain or dryness. In other words, while it is
technically correct to say "a qubit is in two states at the same time", it's a
very boring and non-deep statement.

Now, the second quote. This one is heavily misleading. I don't even know where
to begin. I will just leave this here
[https://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=198](https://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=198)

~~~
ufuft
I always liked this comic as an explanation [https://www.smbc-
comics.com/comic/the-talk-3](https://www.smbc-comics.com/comic/the-talk-3)

~~~
ncmncm
There must be a Reporters' Union regulation against getting it right. But the
cartoonists are not bound by it.

